# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  100%  Stable Backfill ?

## tc42

Have completed a new retraining wall (core filled H blocks) and want to pave over the fill area, hence don't want the  backfill to settle over time -or at least have minimal settlement. 
Previous experience using soil was that it sinks over time, even with compaction in layers, watering in etc.  
I have been told that stabilised sand or no-fines concrete may be good options but have not been able to speak with anyone that has first hand experience with this or how these are used in backfill.  
Would be great to hear any suggestions on what to use and how to approach this. 
Thanks 
Tim

----------


## doovalacky

Stabilised sand is just sand with some cement and a small amount of water. I've used it in trenches before to protect pipes from heavy traffic.
While it is not as strong as normal concrete it sets fairly hard and should not move.

----------

